
Svalbard Global Seed Vault - happy-go-lucky
https://www.croptrust.org/what-we-do/svalbard-global-seed-vault/
======
EternalBeginner
Here's a video.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_OEsf-1qgY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_OEsf-1qgY)

They're doing a great job.

